# How long with heat lamp?



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

I have a 1 week old buckling and have a heat light for him - temps are cold for my area right now - upper 20's at night and around 40 during the day. Is it time to take the heat light out? His mom was reluctant to accept him and begrudingly lets him nurse but she's not producing much milk so he is basically a bottle baby. Mom is pretty thin. I thought she wasn't pregnant but was gaining weight after she had worms (I only got her a couple months ago) when she popped out 2 bucklings. One didn't make it but the other is healthy and strong (so far). I also have another runty buck in with them who also had a worm problem and is still pretty thin (they are getting alfalfa pellets, black oil sunflower seeds and all the hay they want, plus treats). Should I leave the light out there for all of them to use? I pretty much always see the 3 of them laying under it. Or will they be ok without it?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he isn't getting enough to eat, I would leave the heat lamp on him to be safe. 
You may have to supplement feed him. Feel his belly


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I only ever left the heat lamp on the babies for MAX of 48 hours, unless they were really little. 

 The reason I do that is 1. What if they are not able to handle their body temp on their own and you lose power? 2. I think it is really important for them to regulate their body temp on their own as soon as possible. 

 If you are worried about them getting to cold, make sure they have lots of fresh straw and if needed put a dog sweater on them. That is all I did last year for 6 babies that were born in the -20 last year. I never lost a one.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I use heat lamps for as long as I think I need them. I also provide a good bedding of hay. As far as figuring out how long, all depends on the kids and the temps. 

You can also build yourself a warming barrel.

You could also cut out holes in a plastic box so they could curl up in it. Here is a photo of mine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Our babies are dam raised..but being dairy goats we put the kids away at night after 2 weeks and as long as they are thriving, and milk mom in the morning...so we do use a lamp since mom is not there to keep baby warm and only if temps are below 30 degrees ...best advice is to keep them draft free...even if its cold...they will be fine as long as they are in a draft free place,lotsof hay to wiggle down in..also if there are more than one to snuggle together...a single I would use a light....I love the tote ksalvagno posted : )


----------



## dayflowr (Jan 10, 2013)

Pam - he is being bottle fed to supplement her milk since she seems to have so little. Though he hasn't wanted that much from the bottle lately so I wonder if he's getting more than I think he is.

Karen -The crate is so cute! But my other goats would stand on it and knock it over. 

I moved the light up so it wouldn't be quite so warm for them, and I decided it is high time to let the doe out into the field again, even though it's frozen, so I opened the door this morning so she can go out if she wants. Hubby is super worried and doesn't want to open it while it's freezing out, but since I took care of the animals today instead of him, I overruled him without him even knowing. Lol!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

dayflowr, feel his tummy, pick him up and feel, if he is full, before you give the bottle, he may be getting enough from her. Keep an eye on him and supplement when needed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Great advice given! Definitely feel that belly, it could really ease your worries quite a bit. We have a doe that has a SMALL udder - she lost her babies 3 weeks premature, and we got a baby for her to adopt since she wanted a baby so badly. I was worried like crazy the first week that he wasn't getting enough, but his belly is always full 

As for the heat lamp, I am with Lori - I'd try to do away with it unless they are struggling. I'd get a dog sweater, or make a sweater out of a sweatshirt sleeve. 
We never leave a heat lamp on here, too afraid of fire hazard. Once they are dry, we put sweaters on our babies and leave those on for a few days depending on how cold it will be.
I just go out and check on them every few hours the first night or two to make sure they are doing okay, getting their bellies full, because full bellies and snuggling against mom/other goats will help keep them warm.


----------

